# Need Saratoga Springs update?



## mgeez (Sep 29, 2010)

We will be leaving for SSR Nov 12 and I was wondering if anyone has been there recently. I heard there was ongoing work on 1 of the pools. Can anyone recommend which area to request or which area to not request if there is pool construction?
Thanks
mgeez


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 29, 2010)

mgeez said:


> We will be leaving for SSR Nov 12 and I was wondering if anyone has been there recently. I heard there was ongoing work on 1 of the pools. Can anyone recommend which area to request or which area to not request if there is pool construction?
> Thanks
> mgeez



The pool construction is at the Paddock area, also they are starting a 2yr painting project in November and will close off buildings they are painting. Not sure if it's just exterior. 

We'll miss you by a week, we're checking in 11/19 at SSR. We're big Congress Park area fans, close walk to DTD.


----------



## DianeV (Sep 29, 2010)

We have stayed in the Springs all 3 times we have been there. Its a good central location. We are also staying in December and think we may request Grandstand near the food court building for something different.

I have heard Congress Park is good if you want to walk to downtown Disney but its a bit further out from the main building


----------



## bobmcgraw (Oct 9, 2010)

I am in the Orlando Airport awaiting my flight home.  Just spent a week at Saratoga Springs in the Congress Park section.  It was very nice.  They are doing some exterior painting but each section seems to be completed in a day so that should not affect you.

The main pool and the pool at Congress Park were not under any major maintenance.

It was our first time staying there and we liked the closeness to Downtown Disney.  We could walk there in about 10 minutes.

We also liked the relaxed feel of the area after the hustle and bustle of the parks.


----------



## smshick (Nov 9, 2010)

*Loved the Springs!*

We visited Saratoga Springs this past summer. Our first experience at a DVC. Loved it. We narrowed our choice between Congress Park and the Springs. After doing much research, we decided to request the Springs.  It was so close to everything.  Just across the street from the main pool, the fitness/spa, and the community center. The fitness gym is the nicest gym we have ever been to. It's the size of a regular club with all the current equipment. We visited the community center everyday to play games, ping pong, do crafts, and just to "rent" dvd's. If we stayed anywhere else, we probably wouldn't have utilized all Saratoga Springs has to offer.  Our unit was 4235, very close to the bus stop. In most cases, we only had to wait a few minutes for the Disney buses. Only once did we seem to have to wait at least 15 minutes. Have a fun time.


----------



## caseyatbt (Dec 21, 2010)

We went in March and stayed at the end of the bridge. I wish I remembered the name of the building. The kids loved walking across the bridge every morning to refill their cups before heading out to the parks.


----------

